Ask HN: What are widely used Chinese cloud companies? - samblr
======
turingbook
AliCloud is the biggest one. And Tencent Cloud, UCloud are smaller but also
mainstream cloud providers.

------
ohiovr
Alibaba has a cloud hosting service. Don’t know anything about it though.

